# [Install] Media not found

## spillo

Ciao a tutti, devo installare Gentoo sul mio nuovissimo pc, il problema è questo, il sistema sembra partire poi si blocca così:

```
!! Media not found

!! Could not find CD to boot, something else needed!

>> Determining root device...

!! Could not find the root block device in .

   Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same,

   type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

root block device() :: _ 
```

quindi seguendo questo link provo ad avviare in debug mode e una volta raggiunta la shell digito

```
echo "-t iso9660" > /etc/filesystems
```

esco dalla shell ma mi trovo ancora fermo:

```
Could not find the root block device in .
```

A leggere semprerebbe un problema della versione amd64, mentre io ho la x86, quindi non saprei. Ho provato anche (ma non so se effettivamente le ho azzeccate) modalità di boot acpi=off e nohotplug senza risolvere alcunchè.

Qualcuno ha idee a tal proposito?

In caso servisse:

Scheda madre Asus P5Q E

Processore Intel Q6600

Scheda video  nVIDIA EN9800GTX

inoltre leggo ora in giro che su una p5q pro (molto simile dunque) esistono problemi del genere e si risolve settando i sata in modalità AHCI piuttosto che IDE, non ho ancora provato perchè l'ho letto ora al lavoro, dite che è una possibile soluzione?

----------

## k01

potrebbe essere, soprattutto se anche il lettore dvd è sata

----------

## Peach

che cd hai usato per bootare?

----------

## spillo

innanzitutto mi scuso per essermi dimenticato i dettagli che avete menzionato:

il cd è il minimal cd 2008.0 e il lettore dvd è sata, ma lo stesso problema lo dava con uno pata, ho comprato il sata in realtà pensando di risolvere invece no... :/

----------

## Peach

 *spillo wrote:*   

> innanzitutto mi scuso per essermi dimenticato i dettagli che avete menzionato:
> 
> il cd è il minimal cd 2008.0 e il lettore dvd è sata, ma lo stesso problema lo dava con uno pata, ho comprato il sata in realtà pensando di risolvere invece no... :/

 

ti consiglio di provare , se non l'hai ancora fatto, con il cd minimale "amd64" (a meno che tu non voglia fare una installazione 32bit)

cmq quoto il discorso del sata in modalità ahci anziché ide.

----------

## spillo

proverò di certo appena torno a casa, grazie  :Smile: 

per quanto riguarda l'architettura, il mio non è un 64bit  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

prova con noapic

----------

## Peach

 *spillo wrote:*   

> il mio non è un 64bit

 

 :Question: 

 *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2 wrote:*   

> The Core 2 brand refers to a range of Intel's consumer 64-bit dual-core and 2x2 MCM quad-core CPUs with the x86-64 instruction set

 

vabé come credi.

in ogni caso hai verificato l'md5 della iso prima di masterizzarla? (grazie earcar)

----------

## spillo

ops ho detto una cazzata   :Embarassed: 

guarda, la iso è perfetta perchè l'ho già usata altre volte, quindi il cd funziona... per quanto riguarda i 64 bit bè, devo farci un pensierino prima, insomma, uso da anni in Intel Pentium IIII e non ho idea delle differenze dal lato software a cui posso andare incontro, quindi devo prima fare qualche ricerca  :Smile: 

EDIT (20:30): settando il bios su AHCI funziona, anche se il boot è un po' piu lento...

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, ho avuto anche io il tuo stesso problema. Dovevo chrootare su un sistema amd64. Ho da poco cambiato scheda madre e processore e con i cd di gentoo non riuscivo a fare niente. Con quello x86 avevo quel problema. Con il cd per amd64 non mi vedeva i dischi (fra l'altro sono impostati ancora in IDE nel bios). Poi ho bootato con l'ultima versione di Sysrescue CD  (1.1.7) con l'opzione di boot "rescue64", e sono riuscito a fare il boot tranquillamente e a chrootare. Fra l'altro è favoloso perché ti assembla tutte le partizioni in RAID automaticamente.

----------

## cloc3

 *spillo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scheda madre Asus P5Q E
> 
> ...
> ...

 

è una scheda abbastanza nota da queste parti.

è anche la mia scheda.

non so dirti del cdrom perché io ho avviato in un altro modo.

----------

## fbcyborg

Io quel wiki l'avevo già visto, ma mi sa che c'è qualcosa di leggermente diverso con la mia.

----------

